# Neef help woth Tivowebplus



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

I am getting this in TWP V1.2 and I have Windows XP

when I go to the nowplaying list I get:

```
NTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '' ''
can't open object (0x30007)

    while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
    ("uplevel" body line 2)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
    set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
    if {$nstype == 6} {
      print_nowshowingrow $chan $r..."
    (procedure "::action_nowshowing" line 61)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--
```
when I try to edit the episode info I get this: 

```
*INTERNAL SERVER ERROR*
--cut here--
action_showing '/676248/13' ''
can't read "genrevals": no such variable
    while executing
"lsearch $genrevals "Show Types""
    ("uplevel" body line 260)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
    if { [regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $objectid junk fsid subobjid] } {
      set showing [db $db openidconstruction $fsid $subobjid]
  ..."
    (procedure "::action_showing" line 47)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--
```
when I try to set a recording:

```
*NTERNAL SERVER ERROR*
--cut here--
action_showing '/597289/87' ''
can't read "genrevals": no such variable
    while executing
"lsearch $genrevals "Show Types""
    ("uplevel" body line 260)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
    if { [regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $objectid junk fsid subobjid] } {
      set showing [db $db openidconstruction $fsid $subobjid]
  ..."
    (procedure "::action_showing" line 47)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--
```
How can I fix this?

tried a Quick Reload
Full Reload
Quit
and none of this fix it and I tried Rebooting

Thank you for your help.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Tried reinstalling TWP?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Will do


----------

